# iPhone Battery Issue



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

??? C'mon, this is what we'd expect from microcrap...

Apple: iPhone Battery Replacement Plan Details - Gizmodo

Apple - Support - iPhone Out-of-warranty Battery Replacement Program


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

What exactly is the issue you have with Apple's policy?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

My issue is not with the policy...my issue is that you cannot walk into an Apple store, buy a new battery and install it yourself. You need to have the battery replaced, losing all the data you have on your phone.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> ??? C'mon, this is what we'd expect from microcrap...
> 
> Apple: iPhone Battery Replacement Plan Details - Gizmodo
> 
> Apple - Support - iPhone Out-of-warranty Battery Replacement Program


So you're buying into the FUD too? How about doing some research before flying off the handle.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> My issue is not with the policy...my issue is that you cannot walk into an Apple store, buy a new battery and install it yourself. You need to have the battery replaced, losing all the data you have on your phone.


Who said you lose your data? Did Apple say this?


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

That's a little expensive for a battery, but I guess it includes the labor to make the switch. I wonder if it uses the same battery as one of the iPods and you could just buy a DIY iPod battery kit? Otherwise, I'm sure the makers of those will have DIY iPhone battery kits soon enough.


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

adagio said:


> Who said you lose your data? Did Apple say this?


Yup, checkout the link.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

By the time a battery requires replacement, most will likely opt for a new iPhone.

It's a non-issue.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

You cannot replace the battery yourself. It's soldered in.

Something to remember. The talk time per cycle is nearly twice that of regular cell phone batteries which means 1 cycle is twice the norm.


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

Mississauga said:


> By the time a battery requires replacement, most will likely opt for a new iPhone.
> 
> It's a non-issue.


Ya. I would probably just charge it every night like my current cell phone, eventually the battery only lasts about two days but if you charge it every night then whatever.


----------



## DataGridDotRedraw (Jul 10, 2007)

adagio said:


> You cannot replace the battery yourself. It's soldered in.
> 
> Something to remember. The talk time per cycle is nearly twice that of regular cell phone batteries which means 1 cycle is twice the norm.


It's probably just two contacts, for $86 USD I would take a stab at the soldering.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

DataGridDotRedraw said:


> Yup, checkout the link.


Okay, I was wrong on that but Apple does make a point of telling you to sync your phone with iTunes before taking it in for battery replacement, therefore, if you follow instructions, you don't lose your data.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

adagio said:


> So you're buying into the FUD too? How about doing some research before flying off the handle.


It's early so I won't be a smart a** about that comment...  

Can the phone be opened without damaging it to change the battery.

Yes, syncing would of course be mandatory, but it's still a pain the the butt to have to send the phone back. I usually plug my phone in every second day, or while driving.

Sometimes it is not convenient to wait until it is almost dead then charge it. I wonder what 300-400 charges means. From dead to full? Or perhaps 300-400 chargings to full, even if starting at half power?


----------



## absolutetotalgeek (Sep 18, 2005)

A sealed battery that only the manufacturer can replace.....:lmao: :lmao: What a joke. ...'_apple says that you should sync your iPhone blah blah blah_'...

There is absolutely no justifiable reason for sealing the battery into the phone other than sucking more of your money out of your wallet. :greedy:


----------



## Pelao (Oct 2, 2003)

After about 400 full cycle charges the phone will reach about 80% of capacity. That's pretty much in line with other similar devices. 

There will undoubtedly be other services out there, but in any case, as others have said, at the end of a couple of years many will replace it with iPhone 2, iPhone Nano or whatever.

A similar situation hasn't been a big deal with iPods.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Sometimes it is not convenient to wait until it is almost dead then charge it. I wonder what 300-400 charges means. From dead to full? Or perhaps 300-400 chargings to full, even if starting at half power?


Like I said try reading up before spreading more FUD.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

rough night last night?

From my the link I posted; "—and *that's most likely* full charges, not topping it off from 80% to 100% at night"

"most likely" means assumption...could be a safe assumption but an assumption none-the-less.

Anyways, regardless of how long the battery lasts, it is a pain in the butt that it cannot be changed easily. If your battery were to die which can happen, you are without a phone. As for renting a phone while yours is being serviced, that is another issue; Rogers will give me a phone for free while mine is in for repairs. I do not know if I see them giving free iPhones while on loan. The loaners you get now are beater phones...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

So, like, I'm all pissed off because I can't change the battery in my iPhone.

Because, like, I knew all along, the iPhone was a sealed unit, and like, I knew I couldn't get at the battery or anything, but I was like "I so gotta have one" so I bought one, and now, like, Apple is saying "we can change that battery for you but it will cost your $80US"

So, wow, damn, stupid Apple! You tricked me into buying the iPhone! Somebody told me I was stupid for buying a phone that couldn't have it's battery easily changed, but I'm like "Dude. I knew I couldn't change the battery. But so what? I wanted the iPhone so bad, Apple SHOULD have made it just for me, so that I could change the battery."

Then I was looking at my iPhone, all cool and slick, with streamlined finish, all perfect and compact, and thought, you know, all Apple had to do, is make the back removable, with, maybe four screws. Ya, that perfect finish, who cares about that, gimme screws. Then I could take it apart myself!

All this "Apple makes absolutely gorgeous products" crap ticks me off, 'cauise I want ugly Apple products that are more convenient for me...it's all about me dudes!


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Like, right on, dude!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apparently the loaner phones will be iPhones. That took a few minutes to find out.

How is your nano working out for you? Monthly or bi-monthly battery replacements?

A family member has an iPod mini and I'm going to brave the battery replacement for that. If Apple offered the same for 1/8 of its purchase price, I'd jump on it--not from a fear of hairdryers, either--see Heart's video:
http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/48834-pod-mini-battery-replacement.html
YouTube - iPod mini Battery Replacement

And while I do like that I can get $2 batteries for cell phones that perform better than Sony Ericsson's $50 replacements, I understand that this iPhone is not your regular cell phone.





RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> rough night last night?
> 
> From my the link I posted; "—and *that's most likely* full charges, not topping it off from 80% to 100% at night"
> 
> ...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Must be a full moon tonight, is everybody having a bad day? I don't remember being pissed off, yet everybody is seemingly quick to pounce on me. Ithink a few here need to have a few deep breaths. All I said was that it was an inconvenience.

And there is a difference between a $200 Nano and $600 US cell phone. I would think that most and perhaps all MP3 players with built-in batteries cannot be changed. But I am not aware of any cell phones, other than the iPhone where you cannot change the battery.

I'm not saying I won't buy one because of that, I will be first in line when we can use it here, but it still annoying that they did that...it's not something you'd expect to happen.

Koom-bya m'lord, koom-bya...


----------



## tedj (Sep 9, 2004)

Man, tough crowd. I think you MAY have just hit a nerve...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> ??? C'mon, this is what we'd expect from microcrap...


adapologizingvance

"I guess that kind of talk is all it takes around these here parts (in making a reference to these here 'parts')..."


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I see your point HowEver...I have been yelling for the past 10 minutes because I could not get a document to print properly on my pc at work (non-Apple).

Perhaps we should never speak of "that" other OS again, it angers the blood, much like rye.

No hard feelings...


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> So, like, I'm all pissed off because I can't change the battery in my iPhone.
> 
> Because, like, I knew all along, the iPhone was a sealed unit, and like, I knew I couldn't get at the battery or anything, but I was like "I so gotta have one" so I bought one, and now, like, Apple is saying "we can change that battery for you but it will cost your $80US"
> 
> ...


LOL, so true.

At the same time, I can see why RunTheWorldOnMac would be upset about this. Obviously Apple is making it harder for people by having this policy. They do outline their policies in the articles and at their website, however, so if someone does their research then they should be able to make an intelligent decision about whether or not to buy the iPhone. Personally, I'm not spending that much on a phone, at least not yet. But I enjoy reading reviews and things. I would seriously consider buying an iPhone Nano (or whatever it will be called) though, since it will most definitely be cheaper and possibly smaller.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jaline said:


> LOL, so true.
> 
> At the same time, I can see why RunTheWorldOnMac would be upset about this. Obviously Apple is making it harder for people by having this policy. They do outline their policies in the articles and at their website, however, so if someone does their research then they should be able to make an intelligent decision about whether or not to buy the iPhone. Personally, I'm not spending that much on a phone, at least not yet. But I enjoy reading reviews and things. I would seriously consider buying an iPhone Nano (or whatever it will be called) though, since it will most definitely be cheaper and possibly smaller.


The iPhone flea...

ipod flea - the video


.


----------



## jaline (Jul 7, 2007)

HowEver said:


> The iPhone flea...
> 
> ipod flea - the video.


haha, exactly.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

jaline said:


> haha, exactly.


Except I thought it was a joke five minutes ago, now not so much.

http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/53733-iphone-nano-report-msnbc.html#post564593


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

I'm not upset about it, it's an inconvenience is all. An inconvenience that may never become an issue; was just pointing it out.

Having not bought one yet, this is part of my research.  

In addition, this is new news and was not originally posted anywhere.

Apple issues battery program for iPhone - Wireless World - MSNBC.com

"Harvey Rosenfield, founder of the Santa Monica, Calif.-based consumer watchdog group that wrote the letter last week, contends the iPhone's battery and repair costs should have been clearly disclosed earlier. The company outlined its cellular service rates and many other features of the iPhone in advance of its launch, which drew snaking lines around stores across the country."

What I am slightly upset about is being misquoted.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

I hope you aren't also upset (even if for research purposes) that Apple hasn't made AppleCare _available _for the iPhone yet, although they have announced it will be available in a month, and all the rest of its details, like cost.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

Questions:

Which computer manufacturer makes a statement in their technical specifications that there is a battery inside the computer that they are trying to sell you that will eventually require replacement? Do they tell you that they hard drive in your new computer could possibly have a life of 5 years or less?

How many parts are there in our automobiles that will need to be replaced over the life of the auto which cannot be easily replaced by most owners? Do the automobile manufacturers list all of these parts as part of their marketing materials, along with the costs to make the replacements?

I think that the answer to both of these questions is a big no. And that is what we expect for both of these situations, it is the general perception for these types of products. 

However the perception for the cell phone industry is that they tell you that you can change the battery yourself but I don't see this as being a requirement. In most cases, it is simply told to you in advance in the hopes of selling you a second battery at the time of the sale. Try walking into the dealer where you bought your cell phone 3 years ago and see if they have a replacement battery for you in stock. Chances are that they won't, they will have to order it for you, "which will take 48 hours to 3 weeks depending on availability". 

"But while you are here, have you had a chance to look at the new models and did you know we've got a special on right now that gives you a better phone for less than the price of the battery provided you sign up on a x-year term?"

This outfit that wrote the letter was looking for some press exposure. They saw an opportunity to get their name in the news, and they went for it. They know that most people never replace their battery in their cell phone, they replace the phone when the battery dies, or they replace the phone long before the battery dies.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

The fact is, we have come to always expect to change a battery on a cell phone. This is a common occurance, much like changing brakes on a car. They aren't going to tell you, because it has become common knowledge. Cell batteries are the same.


HowEver, I'm madder than a dog sh*t'n tacks  ...seriously, at this point, I couldn't care less as I have no phone to buy Applecare for. As long as I knew it would be out beofre the warranty is up, I would be happy.


----------



## Oakbridge (Mar 8, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> The fact is, we have come to always expect to change a battery on a cell phone. This is a common occurance, much like changing brakes on a car. They aren't going to tell you, because it has become common knowledge. Cell batteries are the same.


We also came to expect a floppy disk drive inside our computer. But Apple was the first to realize that it didn't have to be, and they changed their design. 

I'm looking at the iPhone as a replacement for my Palm T3 which does not have a user replaceable battery. So from my perspective, I haven't come to expect to change a battery on a device like this. 

Be perfectly honest with yourself, have you ever purchased a replacement battery for any cell phone you have used? Also be honest with yourself, do you think that the MAJORITY of people replace their cell phone batteries, or do they simply replace the phone?

How many cordless phones, cell phones, and remote controls have you ever seen where someone had played with the battery cover so often that it broke? If you think about it, having a battery cover on something where the battery is only changed once every couple of years or so is a horrible design. 

Changing it every month? Yes of course a cover is needed. Majority of users will have two or more batteries? Yes again a cover is needed. 

Majority of users will never change or replace a battery during the life (or their ownership) of the phone? Then a cover is not required.

Go back and look at 1984. Apple has been successful by NOT continuing to design products that look exactly the same as the other products in the category. The Mac, the various generations of the iMac, the PowerBook, the iPod, and now the iPhone are perfect examples of this.

Think Different!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

Oakbridge, apples and oranges. The reason we don't have floppies is because it is old, slow technology. Batteries aren't.

Not sure if you read the entire thread but you would notice I never got upset about the battery, nor did ever say it would stop me from buying it. I simply said it was an inconvenience. There are many situations where one may have an extra battery for situations where they need a phone and would not have access to charge it. The iPhone does not allow for this. What would people say if Apple decided that the MacBook batteries could not be changed?

And again, I fully understand this may never become an issue, but it would be a nice to have...

This thread really took a weird twist somewhere between here and Albequerque...


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I never got upset about the battery, nor did ever say it would stop me from buying it. I simply said it was an inconvenience.


Really, because your original post indicates a hostile attitude regarding this situation.



RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> ??? C'mon, this is what we'd expect from microcrap...





RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> The fact is, we have come to always expect to change a battery on a cell phone. This is a common occurance, much like changing brakes on a car. They aren't going to tell you, because it has become common knowledge. Cell batteries are the same.


Wrong, wrong, wrong. This is typical consumer ignorance and shifting of blame. You CANNOT lay any fault on Apple from doing something different from what you would consider the industry 'norm'. It is the responsibility of the consumer to look at EVERY purchase, and weigh the pros and cons. If you don't like the cons (battery not user changeable) don't buy the product!

I can't change the hard drive in my iMac, but I can in my desktop PC. Should I whine and complain about that one?

Before the iPod, every other MP3 player had user changeable batteries. Here we are with the same old whining.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

TG, I don't see alot of anger in any of my posts regarding the battery. "This is what we'd expect from microcrap..." I see a matter of an inconvenience in my tone but no anger. Perhaps a slight annoyance, nothing more.

"If you don't like the cons (battery not user changeable) don't buy the product!" Never did I say it would stop me from buying it, I was pointing out to the group that it was unchangeable and yes inconvenient. And I did mention it may be a minor inconvenience but an inconvenience none-the-less.

"Before the iPod, every other MP3 player had user changeable batteries. Here we are with the same old whining." There is a difference between a set of AA or AAA batteries versus an $80 battery.

As for your HDD comment...this has been the norm that certain Macs through time were not upgradable so your theory holds no water. This was always the case, much like having the ability to change my batteries as I wished.

What I am now pissed off at; is how words were put into my mouth and the fact that I was misquoted throughout this thread by a few people that took my post to that of a whiny kid. Perhaps there is a "Blast the sh*t out of this member and cr*p all over him today" generator that I am not aware of ... thank god the day is almost over...


----------

